# Type by Photo: Multiple Choice Test



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

I always think it's fun to try and determine a person's type by just looking at them. So I thought it'd be an interesting game to post photos with multiple people and provide the correct type options, then have other people try to correctly assign each person a type. So I would post a picture of four people along with the four options INTP, ENFP, ISTJ, and ESFP. Others would guess which person goes with which type. I think it'd be fun. Also, provide your reasoning.

I'll start.










ESFJ, ISTP, ESFP


----------



## Changeling (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi you. Because I recognize you in the photo, this game is a little easier.

1. ISTP (you), 
which leaves out ESFP and ESFJ.

In the absence of proper 'function' reasoning (I haven't read up enough about it), I tend to differentiate between the P and J letters by judging who looks more hard-ass, for lack of a better word. The one who signifies via dress and body language a more rigid personality is the ESFJ. 

2. ESFP
3. ESFJ


Candids are often the most telling. 









Guess the personality types in order from left to right. The options are: 
1. INTP/INFP (straddling)
2. ENFP
3. INTJ
4. ESTJ


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

Changeling said:


> Hi you. Because I recognize you in the photo, this game is a little easier.
> 
> 1. ISTP (you),
> which leaves out ESFP and ESFJ.
> ...


Actually it's the opposite. The middle guy is ESFJ. That was a hard one though cause the difference is so slight and everyone in the picture is doing goofy shit. 

As for yours... I think that's your French face in the middle, right? Can't see all of it but that's what I'll go with. So you'd be the INxP. I'd say the one on the left is ENFP. Just going on stereotypes (guess this whole thread is based on stereotypes) here but I imagine ENFPs as fun and doing goofy shit like pretending to eat fingers. I'll say the one on the right is INTJ as she is the least "involved" and seems a bit more reserved, and we all know INTJs are rigid bastards. I also imagine an ESTJ would insert his/herself more directly into the photo, to be more involved.


----------



## Changeling (Dec 28, 2011)

dinitrophenol said:


> Actually it's the opposite. The middle guy is ESFJ. That was a hard one though cause the difference is so slight and everyone in the picture is doing goofy shit.
> 
> As for yours... I think that's your French face in the middle, right? Can't see all of it but that's what I'll go with. So you'd be the INxP. I'd say the one on the left is ENFP. Just going on stereotypes (guess this whole thread is based on stereotypes) here but I imagine ENFPs as fun and doing goofy shit like pretending to eat fingers. I'll say the one on the right is INTJ as she is the least "involved" and seems a bit more reserved, and we all know INTJs are rigid bastards. I also imagine an ESTJ would insert his/herself more directly into the photo, to be more involved.



That _is_ my french face in the middle gnawing on the INTJ's arm. DAMMIT. You're spot on - your reasoning for ruling out ESTJ is also pretty good. I should have made the last option ISTJ, perhaps. 

Yes, it was a toughie. I tend to be around more Intuitives then Sensors and familiarity makes a difference for sure.


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

Changeling said:


> That _is_ my french face in the middle gnawing on the INTJ's arm. DAMMIT. You're spot on - your reasoning for ruling out ESTJ is also pretty good. I should have made the last option ISTJ, perhaps.
> 
> Yes, it was a toughie. I tend to be around more Intuitives then Sensors and familiarity makes a difference for sure.



Haha, yes! Your Frenchness is so easily detectable. ISTJ woulda been harder for sure, prolly still woulda won though : ). This game is fun, try another.









Options: ENFJ, ISTP, INTJ, ESFP,


----------



## Changeling (Dec 28, 2011)

dinitrophenol said:


> Haha, yes! Your Frenchness is so easily detectable. ISTJ woulda been harder for sure, prolly still woulda won though : ). This game is fun, try another.
> 
> View attachment 60905
> 
> ...


Tis be hard because everyone is being contemplative. I'll hazard a guess and say that
1. ENFJ - a more open body language
2. ESFP - his clowning around, performance
3. ISTJ - more closed body language, and gaze seems more present then retracted. 

On the other hand:
1. ESFP - A little too unkept and dreamy for an ENFJ 
2. ISTP - a feeling
3. ENFJ - on the other hand, his gaze can be read as dreamy/retracted, hence Ni. Also more warmth than an INTJ would project, so by dint of elimination, ENFJ


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

Changeling said:


> Tis be hard because everyone is being contemplative. I'll hazard a guess and say that
> 1. ENFJ - a more open body language
> 2. ESFP - his clowning around, performance
> 3. ISTJ - more closed body language, and gaze seems more present then retracted.
> ...


Well you were right on number 2 being ESFP. He is quite the performer. Number 1 is actually the INTJ. Although I agree he doesn't really look the part when I think about a typical INTJ. Number 3 is actually me haha. This picture was taken about 5 years ago so I was hoping I wouldn't be recognizable. Thought it would be interesting to see a guess. I keep posting shitty pictures though...


----------



## Changeling (Dec 28, 2011)

dinitrophenol said:


> Well you were right on number 2 being ESFP. He is quite the performer. Number 1 is actually the INTJ. Although I agree he doesn't really look the part when I think about a typical INTJ. Number 3 is actually me haha. This picture was taken about 5 years ago so I was hoping I wouldn't be recognizable. Thought it would be interesting to see a guess. I keep posting shitty pictures though...


Now why didn't I notice that! I thought you might put a picture of your friends without you in it, since you included yourself in the first one. 

I don't have very good detective skills as you can see - the INXP curse of being less sensitive to sensory cues.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

This seems like a pretty fun game... I'll give you an extra answer that isn't actually in the photo to make it harder.

ENTP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> This seems like a pretty fun game... I'll give you an extra answer that isn't actually in the photo to make it harder.
> 
> ENTP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP
> 
> View attachment 61020


From left to right: ESFP, ENTP, ESTP?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

JoanCrawford said:


> From left to right: ESFP, ENTP, ESTP?


you got one correct, I won't reveal yet in case more people want to guess.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> you got one correct, I won't reveal yet in case more people want to guess.












I'm guessing it was the ESFP?  I would be surprised if he is not a feeler.


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

sporadic aura said:


> this seems like a pretty fun game... I'll give you an extra answer that isn't actually in the photo to make it harder.
> 
> Entp, enfj, esfp, estp
> 
> View attachment 61020



estp, entp, enfj?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

dinitrophenol said:


> estp, entp, enfj?


0 for 3 :laughing:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

JoanCrawford said:


> I'm guessing it was the ESFP?  I would be surprised if he is not a feeler.


Yep, it's funny you say that, if he took the test I'd guess he'd score 90 % or higher as a feeler. One of the biggest F's I know, really cool guy though.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Yep, it's funny you say that, if he took the test I'd guess he'd score 90 % or higher as a feeler. One of the biggest F's I know, really cool guy though.


Funny! I actually would've guessed INFP for the hunk in the green shirt had you not said anything. ^__^ Which one are you? Are you in this pic?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

JoanCrawford said:


> Funny! Which one is you? Are you in the pic?


Yes, I'm the one on the right, which you guessed ESTP for.


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> 0 for 3 :laughing:


Sheeeeiiit


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> This seems like a pretty fun game... I'll give you an extra answer that isn't actually in the photo to make it harder.
> 
> ENTP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP
> 
> View attachment 61020


From Left to right. ESFP, ENFJ, ENTP?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ChosenOne said:


> From Left to right. ESFP, ENFJ, ENTP?


BOOM! Correct.


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

infp, entp, intj, intp


----------



## dinitrophenol (Dec 29, 2012)

gintariukeas said:


> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> infp, entp, intj, intp


IntP?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

a) ENFP
b) ESFP
c) ESFJ
d) ENFJ


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

-


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

dinitrophenol said:


> IntP?


Not sure if intp or intj. From what do you quess?​


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Try to type us! 
View attachment 67931

INFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ENFJ, INFJ


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

endlessnameless said:


> Try to type us!
> View attachment 67931
> 
> INFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ENFJ, INFJ


From left to right - INFJ, ESFP, INFP, ENFJ? :happy:


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

ESFP, istp, ESxJ for the first 3 dudes.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

rubber soul said:


> View attachment 62613
> 
> a) ENFP
> b) ESFP
> ...


Isfp?


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

gintariukeas said:


> View attachment 62530
> 
> 
> infp, entp, intj, intp


Istj?


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Changeling said:


> Hi you. Because I recognize you in the photo, this game is a little easier.
> 
> 1. ISTP (you),
> which leaves out ESFP and ESFJ.
> ...


XNxP, enfp, isfj?


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

dinitrophenol said:


> Haha, yes! Your Frenchness is so easily detectable. ISTJ woulda been harder for sure, prolly still woulda won though : ). This game is fun, try another.
> 
> View attachment 60905
> 
> ...


ISTx, XSTP, ESFP.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> This seems like a pretty fun game... I'll give you an extra answer that isn't actually in the photo to make it harder.
> 
> ENTP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP
> 
> View attachment 61020


Esfp, ENTP, istp.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

dinitrophenol said:


> View attachment 61358
> 
> 
> guess away, friends


Xsfj, ESFP, ISFP, istp, Esfj.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> View attachment 62401
> 
> 
> my mom
> ...


Xsxj.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@Eating_salad_bones my wonderfully cold istp mom. her energy stack is sp/soc


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> @_Eating_salad_bones_ my wonderfully cold istp mom. her energy stack is sp/soc


Who's that cute ass tattooed chick in your profile picture? Damn she's cute.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Eating_salad_bones said:


> Who's that cute ass tattooed chick in your profile picture? Damn she's cute.


Its an artist named Kreayshawn, youtube her


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh cool, Thanks. Hmm... She's not as good looking in her other pictures. Cute as hell looking in your profile pic.


----------

